# الأكثر جنوناً من المهرجانات في العالم



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2020)

*











تجري العديد من المهرجانات  والاحتفالات كل عام في العديد من دول العالم، بعضها ذو طابع ديني، وبعضها  الآخر متوارث عبر الأجيال، إلا أن بعض المهرجانات كسرت كل التقاليد من خلال  أحداث ونشاطات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها مجنونة.
** وفي القائمة التالية التي يقدمها  موقع لايف هاك الإلكتروني، ستجد مجموعة من أغرب المهرجانات في العالم،  والتي يخرج بعضها عن السيطرة في كثير من الأحيان متسببة بحوادث مؤسفة  للمحتفلين، ورغم ذلك لا تزال تحظى بشعبية كبيرة تجعل الكثيرين ينتظروها  بفارغ الصبر.*
*
*
*
*
* 1- مهرجان سان فيرمان




** 
*
*مهرجان الثيران الهائجة المعروف باسم  مهرجان سان فيرمين و يقام هذا المهرجان بين يومي 6 و 14 تموز  في احتفال  مستمر، حيث يمكنك أن تتناول فيه الطعام و ترقص و تستمع للموسيقى و تحتفل  طوال الليل، و في الصباح تركض مع ستة ثيران هائجة لمسافة نصف ميل، تطاردك  إلى حي إسباني قديم و تحاول أن تتحاشي ثوراً هائجاً كل عشر دقائق.*
*
*
*
*
* 2- مهرجان لا توماتيا




** 
*
*يقام مهرجان لا توماتينا بونيول  إسبانيا بحضور حوالي 40000 شخص في قرية صغيرة ليستمتعوا بساعة من التراشق  بالطماطم، و من ثم يحتفلون لبقية اليوم، وإن أردت أن تجرب أكبر تراشق  بالطماطم أو أردت أن تحتفل مع مجموعة من الأشخاص المحليين فلابد أن تحضر  هذا المهرجان.*
*
*
*
*
* 3- مهرجان هولي




** 
*
*مهرجان هولي مهجران للحب و يمثل  انتصار الخير على الشر و يتم الاحتفال به عبر صبغ المشاركين أنفسهم بألوان  مختلفة، و تقف وراء المهرجان قصة هندية قديمة يمكنك أن تعرفها في المهرجان  التالي في السادس من آذار مارس 2015.*
*
*
*
*
* 4- مهرجان أب هيلي




** 
*
*يمثل هذا المهرجان فرصة عظيمة لك  لتعيش كما عاش القدماء، ما عليك إلا أن تحضر مهرجان هيلي أب الذي يشبه في  أجواءه أجواء مسلسل لعبة العرش أو أجواء فيلم ملك الخواتم.*
*
*
*
*
* 5- مهرجان أكتوبرفيست




** 
*
*في هذا المهرجان يجتمع الرجال  الثملين و النساء الجميلات للاحتفال بموسم الحصاد و يعود الاحتفال بهذا  المهرجان إلى عام 1810 عندما تزوج الأمير لودويغ من الأميرة تيريز و تم  دعوة مواطني مدينة ميونخ لحضور الاحتفالات.*
*
*
*
*
* 6- مهرجان الرجل الملتهب




** 
*
*يقام هذا المهرجان على مدى أسبوع في  بلاك روك سيتي  وهي ثالث أكبر مدينة في ولاية نيفادا الأمريكية، تقام في  هذا المهرجان مراسم غريبة جداً فهنالك الرجل الملتهب و حفلات غنائية و مخيم  للعراة و فعاليات فنية رائعة لا تفوتوا هذا المهرجان.*
*
*
*
*
* 7- كأس العالم




** 
*
*مهرجان كأس العالم لكرة القدم هو  أشهر المهرجانات على الإطلاق حيث يقام كل أربع سنوات في بلد مختلف و يتنافس  فيه 32 فريقاً للفوز ببطولة كأس العالم، أول بطولة أجريت في الأورغواي عام   1930، و يجمع هذا المهرجان الناس من أنحاء مختلفة في العالم و يعتبر  وقتاً رائعاً للاحتفال، إذاً أردت أن تجرب هذا المهرجان ما عليك إلا أن  تذهب  إلى روسيا في عام 2018.    *


----------

